# Free fretboard learning software



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't tried it yet, but thought I'd post it.

Looks like it makes a game out of it.

http://www.francoisbrisson.com/fretboardwarrior/


----------



## G-Rawk (Mar 20, 2007)

Tried this out. Looks like a good little Flash application. It should help me out learn the fret-board because that's one thing I need help with.
Thanks for the Post Jeff.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Just what I need - another thing to distract me at my computer at work. I can see it now . . . . 'as soon as I get 75 in 5 minutes THEN I'll get back to work!'

:tongue:


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

Nifty app. Works under wine for linux users too.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

I see you use Linux which distro? I use Ubuntu. 

Bogoboy


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

Ubuntu too. Tried Mandriva, SuSe, and Debian but Ubuntu was by far the friendliest. So much so that I've installed it on four machines, 1 desktop and 3 servers.


----------

